# Took the Plunge!



## LoneWolf (Mar 7, 2009)

After veiwing the demo video by Bigpikle over the weekend I ordered a bottle from Detailed Obsessions and also a bottle of Chemical Guys QD from Clean your Car. Yesterday I bought a couple of sprayers from B&Q. So with everything in place, I gave the car a once over this evening.

It is a Y reg Focus with 130k on clock and I've had it around 7 months and do around 600 miles a week.

I mixed approx 1oz with 2ltrs water in the sprayer and neat QD in a smaller spray bottle. It took around 30 mins with 1 ciggie break. Last wash was 10 days ago.

I still have just over 1 ltr left in sprayer, used about 250ml of QD and used about half ltr of water in the wash bucket.

Considering the age and overall state of the car I am more than happy with the results.

Do you think the above mixtures/quantities are about right or too much or ...

First pic - before 









Second - 1 Door done









Third - All done









Forth - Back done


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Pics don't load for me.


----------



## LoneWolf (Mar 7, 2009)

*Pix*



Pieface876 said:


> Pics don't load for me.


Just sorted


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry Im thick, what did you buy?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Optimum No Rinse I assume?

It looks clean, you should dress the tyres though to finish it off


----------



## LoneWolf (Mar 7, 2009)

nicks16v said:


> Sorry Im thick, what did you buy?


Sorry, should have said - Optimum No Rinse


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. Cant comment on the dilution ratio's as not used it. (Yet)

Am I right in thinking when you say you used QD, this is a quick dryer? not quick detailer.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## LoneWolf (Mar 7, 2009)

03OKH said:


> Thanks for the pics. Cant comment on the dilution ratio's as not used it. (Yet)
> 
> Am I right in thinking when you say you used QD, this is a quick dryer? not quick detailer.
> 
> ...


Tony thanks - Quick Detailer

Frank


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks good - just a question though as you said 'neat QD' so am wondering what you used? Assume it wasnt neat ONR is a spray?

Did you use the standard dilution rates in the wash bucket?


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> looks good - just a question though as you said 'neat QD' so am wondering what you used? Assume it wasnt neat ONR is a spray?
> 
> Did you use the standard dilution rates in the wash bucket?


i'm assuming it was the Chem Guys QD he used neat......


----------



## LoneWolf (Mar 7, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> looks good - just a question though as you said 'neat QD' so am wondering what you used? Assume it wasnt neat ONR is a spray?
> 
> Did you use the standard dilution rates in the wash bucket?


approx 1oz ONR in 2 ltrs of water in a pump sprayer
rinse bucket with straight water
neat Chemical Guys QD in a normal mist sprayer

sprayed panel at a time with ONR
washed off with water (rung out grout sponge)
lightly dried off
sprayed with Chemical Guys QD
buffed up with MF


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

LoneWolf said:


> approx 1oz ONR in 2 ltrs of water in a pump sprayer
> rinse bucket with straight water
> neat Chemical Guys QD in a normal mist sprayer
> 
> ...


Why did you do that? even if you use ONR as a pre wash you should have used it in the wash bucket as well.


----------



## LoneWolf (Mar 7, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> Why did you do that? even if you use ONR as a pre wash you should have used it in the wash bucket as well.


I should have? Thanks for pointing it out. I misunderstood step 2 in the demo video. I thought that the ONR did the cleaning and step 2 was washing it off. So if I understand what you are saying then I should add a 'shampoo'.

Thanks again, like most I'm are here to learn and aprreciate your help.

What would you suggest I use?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Spray the ONR on the paint in the sprayer and then use ONR 28ml to 7.5 liters of water to wash the car with.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Spray the ONR on the paint in the sprayer and then use ONR 28ml to 7.5 liters of water to wash the car with.


What he said:thumb:


----------

